# Inglot Online Website



## agolds5682 (Mar 10, 2011)

Inglot now has a website for US customer to order there amazing products from. The website is inglotusa.com!!! FYI the prices on the palettes are incorrect. The prices are the same as the retail stores. You will be given a discount on your order once you checkout!! The much awaited 20-pan palette is also ready for purchase online. The only bummer is the website is only for US customers for now!! International people will have to wait for now!! I guess it's one step at a time right!! Woohoo for Inglot Online!!!!


----------



## LegendaryLady83 (Mar 11, 2011)

Cool! I've heard a lot about this company.


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 15, 2011)

Any discount codes?


----------



## agolds5682 (Mar 16, 2011)

You don't need a discount code. The discount is automaticly taken off when you checkout!! Shop away!!


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 17, 2011)

ha ha!  i was asking for a discount code in ADDITION to that.  i'm cheap.


----------



## incats81 (Aug 8, 2012)

HI im from the Philippines..is it possible to order online and to be shipped  to my sister in california...I tried to email them but i got no reply and no one is answering their phone....do they have efficient service online? i hope u can help me on this ,,id really love to own a pallete of inglot ))


----------

